
CHP: Drunk driver slept while Tesla appeared to drive Hwy 101 on autopilot - olivermarks
https://www.sfgate.com/crime/article/Drunk-driver-slept-while-Tesla-drove-Hwy-101-on-13435295.php
======
quizme2000
It's "edge" cases like this that demonstrate how complex it is for software to
coordinate with chaos of real-world environments.

According to a CA State Trooper, "The state law says that upon the immediate
approach of an authorized emergency vehicle the driver shall immediately drive
to a position parallel to, and as close as possible to, the right-hand edge or
curb of the highway clear of any intersection, and shall stop and remain in
this position until the authorized emergency vehicle has passed, except when
otherwise directed by a police officer. The driver of another vehicle on a
one-way roadway shall drive to the closest edge or curb and stop."

My idea would be to add an indicator light at both licence plates that
indicates an autonomous control in effect.

The state should require all semi or fully vehicles have a special
registration to provide an ability for LE to disable the car in an emergency
or to intercept criminal activity.

------
gfodor
It seems unlikely he was completely asleep the whole time because, as the
article states, autopilot will disengage after a warning period. If I had to
guess I bet he was waking up periodically to nudge the wheel to keep the thing
going.

~~~
jstanley
Or he just learned to nudge it in his sleep in response to the alarm, the same
way people accidentally learn to snooze their alarm clocks without waking up.

------
sctb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18575586](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18575586).

------
typon
This is straight out of a movie. I don't know if I should be shocked, amazed,
or appalled.

